# Programación in-circuit en microcontroladores PIC



## Joel (May 27, 2005)

Hola todos, deseo aprender a realizar programación in-circuit con microcontroladores PIC de la serie 16f8x o 16f87x quien puede ayudarme con eso.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 28, 2005)

Una gran ventaja de los microcontroladores PIC es que se pueden programar sin sacarlo del circuito donde esta montado, a esta característica microchip la llama programación “in circuit”. Para programar los PIC solo necesitas 5 líneas que se colocan en forma de espadines en alguna parte del circuito, y por hay puedes programar el micro con el programador jdm.

Aquí te dejo este enlace para que armes tu programador in circuit:

http://www.geocities.com/un-2000/jdm.htm


----------



## Raflex (Jun 4, 2005)

Hola, ademas del programador, el pic debe tener un programa cargado que se llama bootloader, este programa esta disponible en la pagina de microchip y tambien tiene sus hojas de aplicacion sobre la programacion.


----------



## carloshariel (Ago 23, 2005)

"in circuit serial programing" no necesita de bootloader, son dos cosas diferentes. No todos los PIC pueden soportar un bootloader(para bajar el firmware por ejemplo: por puerto serial rs232 con hyperterminal), pero si casi todos soportan ICSP.

Revisar minuciosamente especificaciones y hoja de datos de cada PIC.


----------



## FEBB (Jun 30, 2007)

Hola colegas una preguntita como puedo determinar que un PIC esta dañado???


----------



## davemaster99 (Jul 12, 2007)

Saludos,

Manera de comprobar si esta dañado 100% efectiva: en el programador, lee el PIC, luego lo verificas, o mejor aun, borralo completamente, graba algo, y lo comparas, si hay algun error en la verificación (eso, si no has activado protección en lectura al grabar) el PIC está defectuoso. 

Normalmente se daña al invertir polaridad en fuente DC.... 

Estamos en contacto...


----------

